
Gopass – The Team Password Manager - jcamou
https://www.gopass.pw/
======
nemoniac
The thing I don't get about pass or gopass is that "each secret lives inside
of a gpg encrypted file whose filename is the title of the website or resource
that requires the secret." Why leak the information that there are passwords
for those websites or resources?

~~~
dewey
Wouldn't that just be security by obscurity if you hide what services you
have?

~~~
m_t
Encrypting something is security by obscurity: the password are hidden, why
wouldn't the url be hidden as well, the same way they are for every other
password manager?

~~~
Hamuko
Why would the URL be hidden? Most people keep their browser histories enabled.

------
asmosoinio
Tangentially related: The gopher on that site is cool - try hovering it!

Works well on that page - looks good as a static image - but hovering gives a
nice "wov" effect.

~~~
stunt
I personally don't like to name a project like this and to use Gopher logo
unless it's a development tools it shouldn't be named after the tech behind
it.

It reduces the chance of getting some serius users as it presents the project
as a hobby project by a Golang enthusiast.

~~~
zaroth
Useful counterpoint: Hipmunk.

